# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  ..:: powerhalse: wie geht? ::..

## Gast

tag leutz..
ich hab das problem bei der powerhalse,dass ich auf vorwindkurz immer anfang zu eiern ;)...
kann mir jemand einen tip geben??
danke im voraus,
teKIELER

----------


## Gast

Aloha!

Also, vor der Powerhalse noch mal richtig pumpen damit du schnell wirst. Bevor du die Powerhalse einleitest auf einen tiefen Raumwindkurs abfallen, dann hast du die halbe Halse hinter dir, dann hinerer Fu aus der Fuschlaufen nehmen und Innenkante gleichmig belasten. Das Segel erst spt schiften da du sonst den Vortrieb verlierst und der Fahrtwind in dein Segel kommt und dich abbremst. Versuche dich bei der Powerhalse nicht nach hinten zu lehnen da du sonst schnell an Fahrt verlierst und dein Heck absuft. 

Im brigen kann ich dir Lernvideos von der Surf bzw. Delius Klasing Verlag empfehlen. Kann man auch im Buchhandel bestellen kosten dann nmlich kein Porto!

Viel Spa beim ben und irgendwann klappts bestimmt.

P.S Eine durchglittene Duckjibe zu lernen ist viel einfacher als eine durchglitte Powerhalse. Ich hab erst die Duckjibe gelernt und dann die Powerhalse. Probier auch mal die Duckjibe sie sieht super schwer aus ist sie aber nicht. Der move ist absolut stylisch!

Ciao airjiber

----------


## Thorsten

meine rede.
kann auch nur die duckjibe :7

aloha,
thorsten :D


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

sach mal plz

----------


## Gast

sach mal plz..das oben war ich
teKIELER

----------


## Thorsten

is schwierig zu erklren.
schau mal hier: http://www.surf-magazin.de/_fahrtech...en/lp_jibe.htm
http://www.surf-magazin.de/_fahrtechnik/moves/moves.htm

aloha,
thorsten :7



__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

an tekieler:

http://www.channelguys.com/~windwatch/HowTo.html
http://www.csn.ul.ie/~winds/technique_page.htm

Das Problem mit dem Eiern auf Vorwindkurs habe ich auch
(und habe die Powerhalse deswegen noch nicht gestanden).

Vielleicht liegt es daran, das wir (als Anfnger) mit Oberkrper und Fssen nicht seitlich genug auf dem Board stehen (Vergleich: Haltung eher wie auf einem Monoski statt wie auf einem Snowboard).

Ich konnte die Theorie noch nicht ausprobieren - ist noch ein bisschen zu kalt.
Vielleicht geht doch schon jemand (der die Powerhalse beherrscht) aufs Wasser und knnte diese beiden Stellungen mal ausprobieren.
Mich wrde es interessieren, ob man dann mehr Kontrolle bers Board hat.


Gru
Daniel

----------


## Gast

danke leute..sieht aber trotz der ganzen videos ziehmlich schwer aus...
vorallem is das ziehmlich ueberwindung sich in die kurve zu schmeissen oder??
teKIELER

----------


## Gast

Wieso?
Passiert ja nichts (Wasser tut net weh).
(Schon mal ein Drop-in in einer Halfpipe gemacht?)

----------


## Gast

ja und aufs maul gelegt

----------


## Gast

:)
Dito (Bauchplatscher aus 3,50m Hhe - Rippenbruch).
An berwindung liegts dann wahrscheinlich nicht.

Ich denke, dass das Eiern auf Vorwindkurs den Grund hat, dass wir nicht konsequent die Innenkante belasten. Ich konnte es nocht nicht ausprobieren, aber letzten Herbst wurde mir gesagt, ich solle in die Knie gehen und diese weit in die Kurve reinschieben.
Mal sehen ...

----------


## Thorsten

so isses.

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

das problem ist oft die falsche segelhaltung. also: mastarm lang, segelhand dichtholen. probier mal gleich nach dem einleiten nach hinten zu gucken (schau dir mal die schaumspur an), dann hast du das segel garantiert dicht - funktioniert 100%ig.

----------


## Gast

du gehst nicht entschieden genug in die kurve. wenn du die halse nicht energisch einleitest (hoch-tief-bewegung und dichtholen) dann wird dein radius zu gross. du wirst vor dem wind zu langsam, kriegst druck ins segel und fngst an zu eiern.
passiert mir auch stndig, wenn ich berpowert bin.

meine toplist of halsen-tipps:
*segelhand weiter nach hinten und darauf achten, dass dichtgeholt bleibt
*um eine imaginre boje fahren (also zu der boje hinschauen, der krper folgt dem kopf -> drehimpuls) hilft dir auch, dich in die kurve zu legen
*vor der halse abfallen, mit dem herausnehmen des hinteren fusses aus der schlaufe hoch, mit dem absetzen des fusses tiefbewegung, dabei mastarm lang und segelhand dicht.
*nicht nach hinten, sondern eher nach vorne lehnen
*beim schiften den mast nah am krper vorbeifhren
*verdiss boom to boom, greife an den mast (beim schiften) und zieh auf der neuen seite das segel energisch nach luv
*fusswechsel gleichzeitig mit schiften (geschmackssache). lsst sich gut eintrainieren, hinterer fuss gleichzeitig mit loslassen der segelhand, vorderer fuss gleichzeitig mit greifen auf der neuen seite (segelhand)

----------


## Gast

Versuch mal fr den Anfang den Mastfu etwas nach vorne zu verlegen und Dein Gewicht ebenso etwas mehr auf den vorderen Fu.
Auerdem solltest Du Dir - um Dich daran zu gewhnen - fr das Training so 'glattes' Wasser wir mglich suchen.
Wenn Du es dann noch schaffst Druck im Segel zu behalten bis zum Shiften, war das die halbe Miete. Druck im Segel = mehr Druck auf den Mastfu - damit liegt das Brett stabiler und satter im Wasser.

Hoffe das hilft, Cheers,
Olli

----------

